# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  i love SSILD n TILD

## Mahshid

I got myself a totem for fun n Every time I look at it I do a reality check but after some time it became a reality check for me. Like there s always something off about my lil lovely die in my dream. Another thing is this method SSILD ! IT REALLY works. I had two lucid dreams in two days in a row . N all started with me looking at my die n asking what's wrong with it?
So I wanna know how SSILD works for u.
Now with this technique I can have lucid dreams forever. Is it recommended to use one technique or should I switch to another after some time?
Thanks.

----------


## CK246

I've tried SSILD 12 times but it hasn't worked yet for me except for one possible false awakening. The time I think I had a false awakening was when I did a reality check(the one where you try to push your finger through your palm) and didn't feel anything. I immediately dismissed it as missing my hand and did another but this time expecting to feel something, and I did so I went back to sleep or exited the dream. 

Any tips for using SSILD?

----------


## AlexTheDreamer

Never had a LD induced from a SSILD, but seems like it really works for you. You should definitely stick with it.

----------


## Mahshid

All I know about this technique is it's pretty simple. Lemme tell u what I do.
U may find some tips in it.
So I sleep n then wake up after 5 hours. I think I won't fall back asleep but with this tech I always do. I dun mix any relaxation techniques in it I just go to my bed after five mins and then keep watching the darkness behind my eyelids naturally like i dun force anything then after 7 to 10 secs I change my focus on the background noise like my Fan's if u dun have such noisy thing then u have to listen to urbuzzing sound in ur head. Again after 7 seconds u pay attention to ur body. These r warm ups n I do it four times. Then the real SSILD begins. I do all those steps for 20 seconds n repeat the cycles four to five times. Look this is just to make u sleepy n u may fall asleep while doing it. It's great. Just let it make u sleepy. No need to lie still. I move a lot but that doesn't affect it. Hope this had some tips in it for u.  :smiley:

----------


## Mahshid

Thank u. which technique are u comfortable with?

----------


## CK246

That's almost exactly what I do. Maybe it will just take longer for me to get it than you. I always get vivid dreams from it so maybe I need to focus on getting better at DILD. are your LDs with this technique usually from DILD?

----------


## Mahshid

I guess yes. I use SSILD n sleep . I'll b lucid sooner or later. Maybe it's called DILD using SSILD? lol

----------


## Raipat

> Any tips for using SSILD?



be prepared for FA! If you do a RC every time you wake up, you will catch plenty of them and transform them into LDs!
Obviously, doing a RC after EVERY waking up event should be a good habit for every LDer, regardless of his/her favourite LD technique.

----------


## Mahshid

How's a false awakening? It must b cool  :tongue2:

----------


## CK246

> be prepared for FA! If you do a RC every time you wake up, you will catch plenty of them and transform them into LDs!
> Obviously, doing a RC after EVERY waking up event should be a good habit for every LDer, regardless of his/her favourite LD technique.



I do believe I had one FA although I'm still unsure (I like to think it was my first LD). If that was a FA it was very realistic. I occasionally almost fall asleep when I'm going through the cycles and forget where I was. Should I do a reality check then? Another problem I have with the reality checks is after I do the cycles I feel like they will keep me awake.

----------


## Mahshid

I wouldn't do that.  U must fall asleep after the cycles. that's the point!

----------


## CK246

That's why I haven't been doing a lot of them. Whenever I do fall asleep I get very vivid dreams but I'm just not aware during them. I don't know what to do, count on a FA by doing RCs or have a dream and hope to become aware during it. I don't always fall asleep easy after waking up either.

----------


## MadMonkey

I am happy to see that this technique is working for you Mahshid! You have made a lot of progress. Keep it up! I only started using it the last couple months and it has worked well for me too.

SSILD works by (we think) getting you in the perfect state of mind to have a lucid dread. SSILD is basically a WBTB on steroids. When you do WBTB you become alert and set your intentions to have a lucid dream but you don't want to be so alert that you can't fall back asleep. SSILD helps by, like Mahshid said, making you more sleepy. It also, paradoxically, makes you less focused on your physical senses. You see the same blackness, feel the same bed, and hear the same fan droning on until your mind basically tunes it out and turns the focus inward. Your brain starts producing ACh and your body prepares for the next REM cycle. You can actually feel when this happens. You will feel sleepy and dreamy and maybe a bit happy. When you feel this you should end your SSILD and go to sleep/WILD while you still have your alertness from the WBTB.

Get to know this feeling. It is the same feeling you should look out for when doing a normal WBTB and DEILD.  :smiley:

----------


## CK246

Before I do SSILD cycles I don't get out of bed, just sit up for about 30 seconds. Is it possible that it's not working for me because I'm not fully awake and therefore not completely aware? Also, do I need to be in any certain position, for example on my back? Whenever I wake up I do the cycles on my back or side. After that, when I'm ready to sleep, I lay on my stomach with my face inbetween two pillows (don't worry theres plenty of oxygen) to block out the natural light that would otherwise keep me awake.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I got myself a totem for fun n Every time I look at it I do a reality check but after some time it became a reality check for me. Like there s always something off about my lil lovely die in my dream. Another thing is this method SSILD ! IT REALLY works. I had two lucid dreams in two days in a row . N all started with me looking at my die n asking what's wrong with it?
> So I wanna know how SSILD works for u.
> Now with this technique I can have lucid dreams forever. Is it recommended to use one technique or should I switch to another after some time?
> Thanks.



may i ask what your  *totm* is?

i also have a lot of success with ssild. at the moment i would say like 9-10 out of 10 times but i know the feeling now and therefore have my routine. but since i started with ssild i had very good success with it. i find the method pretty easy becausae you dont have to have a special mindset or concentrate on this or that and not to much and not too less, you just do the cycles when you notice you drift away you focus again, when you are done you turn on your side and do some more cycle in a very relaxed manner until you fall asleep. you dont even have to think much about lucidity it just happens  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

> Before I do SSILD cycles I don't get out of bed, just sit up for about 30 seconds. Is it possible that it's not working for me because I'm not fully awake and therefore not completely aware? Also, do I need to be in any certain position, for example on my back? Whenever I wake up I do the cycles on my back or side. After that, when I'm ready to sleep, I lay on my stomach with my face inbetween two pillows (don't worry theres plenty of oxygen) to block out the natural light that would otherwise keep me awake.



You can lay in what ever position you like but if you find that you fall asleep to fast you should lay in a position other than the one you normally sleep in and then roll over once you are done.  :smiley:

----------


## CK246

Ok thanks. Will make a few changes and let you know if it works tomorrow.

Update: I didn't have a lucid dream but sometime in the dream I tried to remember my dreams from that night. I also had trouble falling back to sleep because of other sounds.

----------


## Mahshid

I dun keep a die around me all day bcz of the movie inception. Trust me I haven even watched the movie yet but when I do keep it with me it comes in my dream. So I say a totem is an object that reminds u of lucid dreaming and can become a reality check itself. I have a die with me n I play with it so I'm always aware of my surroundings. I do reality checks with it too. Like it has six sides n the numbers are all blue except four and one.
When I do SSILD and WBTB my die is the first thing I notice in my hands in a dream n it becomes really weird n i know I'm dreaming

----------


## Mahshid

Thank u  :smiley: . This is the first technique that worked for me with the first attempt unlike FILD WILD ... So I'm really happy when I go to bed. I know I will have a lucid dream n guess what. I could talk to my subconscious. It said or I said my biggest enemy was my anger  :/  isn it strange n wonderful!!??

----------


## jarjar

Are you aware when you enter the dream from SSILD? Or is it like a DILD?

----------


## Mahshid

It's like a guaranteed DILD only if u do the cycles called SSILD. you just go through cycles n sleep. Simple

----------

